# Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?



## Tequila (9. Dezember 2009)

*Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

hey extreme community!
ich fasse mich kurz 

hab logitech 2.1 lautsprecher & billigkopfhörer, dazu einen realtek hdaudio onbard-chip.

bei winxp konnte ich hinten am mainboard-anschluss meine lautsprecher anschließen und vorne am anschluss (chieftec-gehäuse) meine kopfhörer und es funktionierte beides gleichzeitig! das heisst hören/sprechen über das headset und zusätzlichen sound aus den lautsprechern ...

seitdem ich win7 habe funktioniert nicht beides gleichzeitig.
das heisst ich muss entweder über lautsprecher hören und kopfhörer ausstöpseln oder andersherum (je nach belieben)

gibt es iwo eine möglichkeit beides einzuschalten??

lg tequila


----------



## Uziflator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Ähm warum beides Gleichzeitig?
Die einfachste Methode wäre wenn du die Bosen verwenden möchtest, einfach deinem Kopfhörer den Stecker zu ziehen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Geht indem man den Frontanschluss von "Kopfhörer" auf "Lautsprecher" wechselt, und dazu noch bei "Erweiterte Geräteeinnstellungen" auf simultane Wiedergabe stellt.

Finds zwar irgendwie sinnlos aber is ja dein Ding! Bei mir laufen allerdings die hinteren Lautsprecher wie die Vorderen, weil ich keinen Ton über HDMI zum Plasma schicken kann, und nun die hinteren unterm Bett vorm TV sind. In dem Punkt ist die Realtek Software echt einfach zu bedienen.

Hier ein Bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequila (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

hab alles so eingestellt...
aber iwie spielen nurnoch die lautsprecher -.-

das headset bleibt stumm ....


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Probiers mal mit der Einstellung "Schalten sie alle hinteren ... Stumm" und die Front weiterhin auf Lautsprecher, habs grad ausprobiert und es hat so geklappt.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

am einfachsten wäre sowa shier

Yatego - Verteiler Klinkenstecker 3,5mm stereo auf 2x Klinke

gibts bei jedem media markt


----------



## Tequila (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit der Einstellung "Schalten sie alle hinteren ... Stumm" und die Front weiterhin auf Lautsprecher, habs grad ausprobiert und es hat so geklappt.



haha danke hat geklappt )

lg tequila


----------



## zavelbrox (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

...sorry, dass ich mich hier erst jetzt einklinke, aber das Thema ist für mich aktuell und ich suche eine Lösung. 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Tequila (entweder spielen der Kopfhörer *oder * die Lautsprecher den Sound), snaapsnaap scheint die Lösung zu kennen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie in "erweiterte Geräteeinstellung" reinkommen, ich habe dieses Fenster oder den Button nicht gefunden.

Kann mir jemand helfen, dieses ungemein zeitfressende Problem zu beheben?

merci

Tom


----------



## habanerochilly (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit der Einstellung "Schalten sie alle hinteren ... Stumm" und die Front weiterhin auf Lautsprecher, habs grad ausprobiert und es hat so geklappt.


 
Danke, hat funktioniert


----------



## famnoah (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

habe hier einen weiter lösungsansatz, nachdem ich jetzt 1 tag lang das selbe problem hatte.

konfig: win 7 64 bit, 5.1 sound anlage hinten eingesteckt. front kopfhörer und micro.

der erste schritt war das hier schon angesprochene realtek controlpanel zu installieren.

um gleichzeitig über soundanlage UND kopfhörer sound zu bekommen im realtek controlpanel rechts unter Erweiterte Gräteeinstellungen diesen fast versteckten gelben Ordner  (Anschlusseinstellungen) öffnen und dort den Frontanschlusserkennung deaktivieren. unter Erweiterte Gräteeinstellungen von simultan wieder auf hintere ausgänge stumm schalten und dann hatte ich sound gleichzeitig.

vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden.


----------



## tedra (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?
habe hier einen weiter lösungsansatz, nachdem ich jetzt 1 tag lang das selbe problem hatte.

konfig: win 7 64 bit, 5.1 sound anlage hinten eingesteckt. front kopfhörer und micro.

der erste schritt war das hier schon angesprochene realtek controlpanel zu installieren.

um gleichzeitig über soundanlage UND kopfhörer sound zu bekommen im realtek controlpanel rechts unter Erweiterte Gräteeinstellungen diesen fast versteckten gelben Ordner (Anschlusseinstellungen) öffnen und dort den Frontanschlusserkennung deaktivieren. unter Erweiterte Gräteeinstellungen von simultan wieder auf hintere ausgänge stumm schalten und dann hatte ich sound gleichzeitig.

vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden.



DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE!! D ich hab mir extra nurn acc gemacht um dir DANKE zu sagen... wenn man das so macht wie du das sagst, wieso auch immer, kann man kopfhörer + boxen aber AUCH und das war mein Problem 2 2.1 Soundsysteme parallel laufen haben ohne nen scheiss extra adapter uuuuund das mit gutem sound. ich danke dir, u made my day. 

am besten ram deinen post ein und verkauf ihn, ohne witz, soviele haben das selbe problem  und kaufen sich anstatt das so zu machen lieber n scheiss adapter.

Sorry für meine Wortwahl. - bb


----------



## Calerian (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

hi zusammen, also für mich ist des thema ebenfalls aktuell.
ich hatte mir vor ein paar monaten ein neues gehäuse gekauft, IM ALTEN konnte ich zB in skype über kopfhörer hören, und alles andere
wie musik oder videos und auch spiele usw. über lautsprecher hören. bei dem neuen gehäuse geht dies nun nicht mehr. bei dem letzten lösungsansatz finde ich zwar
die einstellung "hintere ausgabegerät stumm, wenn....." und habe des weiteren auch die erkennung des frontanschlusses deaktiviert, höre allerdings immernoch alles über lautsprecher
UND kopfhörer. hat jemand noch eine andere idee?
danke schonmal
Cal


----------



## Calerian (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

niemand eine idee?


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

Nutze Stereomix und abhören auf.


----------



## Calerian (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

öhm...joa keine ahnung was du meinst xD


----------



## Deimos (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*



Calerian schrieb:


> hi zusammen, also für mich ist des thema ebenfalls aktuell.
> ich hatte mir vor ein paar monaten ein neues gehäuse gekauft, IM ALTEN konnte ich zB in skype über kopfhörer hören, und alles andere
> wie musik oder videos und auch spiele usw. über lautsprecher hören. bei dem neuen gehäuse geht dies nun nicht mehr. bei dem letzten lösungsansatz finde ich zwar
> die einstellung "hintere ausgabegerät stumm, wenn....." und habe des weiteren auch die erkennung des frontanschlusses deaktiviert, höre allerdings immernoch alles über lautsprecher
> ...


Hast du versucht, die Lautsprecher als Standardwiedergabegerät zu nutzen und in Skype explizit als Audiogerät die Kopfhörer zuzuweisen?
Funktioniert bie mir problemlos.


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

Mh sorry hab was verwechselt, dachte du hattest ein USB Soundgerät.
Die einfachste Lösung wäre ein Y Kabel


----------



## Calerian (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

hm also wenn ich in skype des headset als wiedergabegerät einstelle hör ich darauf nichts mehr....
muss ich dann jetz nochma an den anderen einstellungen rumspielen wo ich des evtl stumm geschalten hab


----------



## Deimos (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Joa, falls du die globalen Geräteeinstellunge geändert hast, solltest du dort die Stummschaltung rausnehmen.

In den globalen Einstellungen stellst du als Standardwiedergabegerät die Lautsprecher ein, s.u. 
Falls du nicht weisst, wie du das machen kannst:
Rechtsklick aufs Sound-Symbol unten rechts in der Windows-Leiste => Wiedergabegeräte => Die Lautsprecher "als Standard".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Skype gehst du auf Aktionen => Optionen => Audioeinstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calerian (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

also in den skype einstellungen hab ich zur auswahl:

Realtek Digital Output(Optical)(Realtek High Definition Audio)
Realtek Digital Output(Realtek High Definition Audio)
Lautsprecher(Realtek High Definition Audio)

wenn ich lautsprecher mach hab ich logischerweise ganz normal über die boxen und bei beiden anderen hör ich rein gar nichts.


----------



## Deimos (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Wo hast du die Kopfhörer angeschlossen? Siehst du in den Windows-Audioneinstellungen die Kopfhörer? Scheint nicht so, als ob die überhaupt erkannt werden.


----------



## Calerian (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

moin^^ also ich bin jetzt soweit dass sie erkannt werden als:
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output

Ich höre skype nun über headset allerdings auch youtube zB und über lautsprecher nichts mehr
AUßER u.a. einen testsound von den lautsprecherinestellungen im realtek audio manager

lautsprecher sind als standartgerät und des headset als standartkommunikationsgerät eingestellt


AAAAAH funktioniert xD werd jetz ma ne runde bf3 testen ob da auch alles läuft mit dem sound
danke dir schonmal vielmals für deine hilfe


----------



## Deimos (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Gern geschehen, hoffe klappt wie gewünscht


----------



## Robonator (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Hallöchen ich grab mal den Thread wieder aus, is besser als einen neuen zu erstellen:

Ist es möglich an der Asus Xonar DG gleichzeitig den Frontausgang als auch den Ausgang hinten zu benutzen? Z.B. um 2 Kopfhörer gleichzeitig zu betreiben? Habe keine Lust dazu extra so einen Y-Stecker zu kaufen


----------



## GOODMANN (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Wie hast du es geschafft zu "Das Gerät erkennen als" geschafft?


----------



## Livux (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Wenn ich die Kopfhörer als "Lautsprecher" einstelle und neustarte, sind sie wieder als "Kopfhörer" markiert. Das Mikrofon kann ich beliebig umstellen. Wieso?


----------



## Walter9000 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig nutzen?*

Hallo allerseits
Tut mir leid einen so alten Thread auszugraben, aber da google mich hier her geführt hat, ist es wohl auch für andere, die die selbe Frage googeln sinvoller alles in einem Thread zu sammeln, als einen neuen auf zu machen.

Mein Problem kurz zusammen gefasst: Ich möchte gleichzeitig Lautsprecher und Headset eingesteckt haben, aber nicht direkt aktiv, sondern zum softwaremäßigen umschalten.

Ich habe momentan einen Onboard Soundchip (das Modell kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich den irgendwie im Geräte-Manager nicht finde) und eine Soundkarte Xonar DGX 5.1. Und außerdem eine Logitech G110 Tastatur mit Audiosteckern.
Idealerweise würde ich gerne alles über die Soundkarte laufen lassen.  Aber sobald ich an der Front was einstecke, wird der hintere Ausgang abgeschaltet und der Computer erkennt das auch nur als ein einziges Ausgabegerät. Wenn ich das Headset in die Tastatur stecke, erkennt der Computer das als zweites Ausgabegerät (die Tastatur läuft ja nicht über die Soundkarte, sondern hat anscheinend eine eigene). Das heißt ich kann beides eingesteckt lassen und kann am Computer bequem umschalten, ohne irgendwelche Stecker umstecken zu müssen. Am allerliebsten wäre mir ja auch, wenn ich das Headset dauerhaft an der Tastatur hätte, da die auch einen praktischen Mute-Knopf hat. Aber ich denke die Qualität wird an einer eigenen Audio-Karte besser sein.

Daher wäre meine Wunsch-Konfiguration so, dass ich Headset und Lautsprecher an den hinteren und vorderen Anschlüssen der Audiokarte dauerhaft angeschlossen habe, die mich aber nicht parallel beschallen, sondern ich über die Einstellungen der Wiedergabegeräte umschalten kann (was bei Windows 10 ja mit 3 Klicks bequem möglich ist).

Im Internet bin ich auf den Lösungsansatz gestoßen die Lautsprecher in den grünen Stecker der Soundkarte zu stecken, die Kopfhörer in den Schwarzen und das Audio Center entsprechend einzustellen, dass aus beiden Anschlüssen das gleiche Signal kommt. Klappt tatsächlich, allerdings nur für parallele Beschallung.
Beim Realtec HD Audio Center lässt sich einstellen, dass die hinteren Anschlüsse nicht abschalten, wenn vorne was eingesteckt wird. Aber dieses Audiocenter erkennt nur die Anschlüsse meines Onboard Chips, nicht die der Soundkarte und ich finde keine Möglichkeit das zu ändern.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das ganze so einzustellen, wie ich mir das vorstelle? Schon mal jetzt vielen Dank an alle, die mir antworten!


----------

